# Japan????



## billymach4 (Aug 17, 2007)

DS would like to travel to Japan. So he said "Dad are there any TS resorts in Japan?" So I just checked II and much to my amazement there is no TS in Japan? Should Marriott or the other big chains set their eyes on Japan? Or is Real Estate to expensive to develop in Japan? Why are there no TS's in Japan?


----------



## Darlene (Aug 17, 2007)

There are no timeshares, but there are several hotel chains that you can use points at like Marriott, and Hilton.


----------



## CarolF (Aug 17, 2007)

RCI seems to have all the Japanese timeshares.  There are 85 listed.


----------



## sage (Aug 18, 2007)

Carol,
We face the same predicament. Our kids want to go to Japan but there are no TS with II. 
You have a few options (none of which are cheap):

see if you can rent a TS from someone that owns in Japan
make friends with a RCI member and see if they can get you a rental with a guest certificate (if thats how it works with them)
swap a week
go to a travel agent/website and book accomodation
or join youth hostels association and stay in YHA accomodation (family room with private facilities)
Finally, see if you can use your points to book hotels. You can also try & get accommodation through the cruise & travel centre of your membership.

Gillian


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 18, 2007)

Tokyo >

http://www.vrbo.com/71100
1BR with sofabed - $700/wk

http://www.vrbo.com/141872
2BR with sofabed - $1260/wk

those look nicer than RCI's

RCI >
Tokyo - 3 (1 Gold Crown)
Other than Tokyo - 82 (4 Gold Crown)


----------



## CarolF (Aug 18, 2007)

sage said:


> You have a few options (none of which are cheap):
> Gillian



It would also be worthwhile seeing if it is possible (and financially viable) to join RCI, deposit a week and do a trade into Japan.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 18, 2007)

those Tokyo rentals are pretty darn cheap, and my international exchanges with RCI work out about the same. 

also RCI has no 2BR in Tokyo.

outside Tokyo, id imagine private rentals would also be very competitive.


----------



## Dori (Oct 6, 2007)

Our son is teaching ESL in Toyama, about 3 hours from Osaka.  We are hoping to go over to visist in April sometime, after his girlfriend here has finished her university finals.  We don't know yet if there are any TS's near Toyama.

Dori


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?... Resort&action=resortdir&orgPage=resortdetail


----------



## Dori (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'll e-mail my son so he can have a look at it on one of his days off.  I can't put in a request until I know when his girlfriend's exam schedule is finished.  Probably the chances at such a late date, only 6 months out, are slim, bur it's worth a try.

Dori


----------



## barndweller (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if DAE gets anything in Japan? We'd love to do a trip there, too, but we don't belong to RCI. I always thought there were no timeshares in Japan.


----------



## Dori (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link.  I emailed our son the address so he can check it out on one of his days off.  I don't know what availability will be like, but it's worth a try.

Dori


----------

